# proper way to inj test



## bronco (Jun 29, 2013)

So how do you guys do it?


----------



## 49ER (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey I know you! Thats funny as hell


----------



## goodfella (Jun 29, 2013)

He works at a urgent care and yet he has no clue how to draw or give a shot? :/

He's FIRED!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 29, 2013)

this kids a straight up pussy


----------



## DF (Jun 29, 2013)

That's how I do it every time.


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2013)

Lmfao) for one second I thought that needle would snap


----------



## bronco (Jun 29, 2013)

Jada said:


> Lmfao) for one second I thought that needle would snap



Ha... I could of swore it was bent all to hell


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2013)

goodfella said:


> He works at a urgent care and yet he has no clue how to draw or give a shot? :/
> 
> He's FIRED!!!!!



He probably is a cna and cleans bed pans


----------



## 49ER (Jun 30, 2013)

That oil was pretty thick ive never had gear that struggled with a 23g


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2013)

this kids a bitch I fucked with him on youtube..fucker blocked me lol


----------



## 49ER (Jun 30, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> this kids a bitch I fucked with him on youtube..fucker blocked me lol



Ha thats funny I havent tried to figure out how to comment im gonna try now


----------



## PFM (Jun 30, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> this kids a bitch I fucked with him on youtube..fucker blocked me lol



Look at his neck, that shithat doesn't lift anything.


----------



## bronco (Jun 30, 2013)

PFM said:


> Look at his neck, that shithat doesn't lift anything.



He got a nice six pack though...


----------



## XELFLEC (Jun 30, 2013)

Lmao that was great


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2013)

On a srs note I started using 20g to inject test

So much quicker and better


Poor kid is an idiot...


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 30, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> On a srs note I started using 20g to inject test
> 
> So much quicker and better
> 
> ...



I used 22s for a while and people in here thought i was crazy. They where kinda thick.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> I used 22s for a while and people in here thought i was crazy. They where kinda thick.



Well I'm always considered crazy so I got the image to keep


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 30, 2013)

ahhhh its bleeding! didn't anticipate the blood!! Someone get me a band aid!!! bahahahahah . What a tool, The speed up part is what he sounded like b4 trt lol. His partner is gonna rub his ass for a while to spread the test out , wink wink until his pinky slips


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 30, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Well I'm always considered crazy so I got the image to keep



I use 22 1 1/2 in my glutes 25 1in in my arms but I used 22g in my arms also in a pinch no big deal


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 30, 2013)

That was great hahaha ... Nothing like a chipmonk injecting gear hahaha 
But damn did he make that look harder then it should


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 1, 2013)

What a puss.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2013)

That was some funny shit...

That guy was hardcore injecting with the same need he used to draw it...


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 29, 2013)

lol.............


----------



## musclebird (Jul 31, 2013)

What a tool haha why wouldn't he just wait until the next day to get the nurse to do the injection,  that was horrible to watch :s


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 31, 2013)

Guy should have a bow on his head, acts like a girl...


----------



## bronco (Mar 29, 2016)

Found this video looking for my old intro thread... Damn it is still funny as hell... Lol


----------



## bigdog (Mar 29, 2016)

lol. first time I saw it! funny shit!


----------

